# Went back to work Monday!



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 30, 2011)

Psalm 30:2  Oh Lord my God, I cried out to you and you healed me!
Praise our God who's love and mercy knows no bounds! I was able to go back to work Monday. Can't express to you how amazing it felt to be back teaching, which I KNOW is what God put me here to do. It was so incredible to be back with my kids. I love all of them like they were my own. Man did I miss them!! 
Just want to say thanks to all of you who lifted me up in prayer before the throne. There is no doubt that is the ONLY reason I healed so quickly. The doctors had told me six months to a year before I'd even walk. They forgot to consult God! 
Thank you Lord. I deserved to die and out of your great love and mercy I am almost back to 100%!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 30, 2011)

Good news my friend, He is indeed mighty and merciful!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 30, 2011)

Great news


----------



## gtparts (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad you made it back to the classroom so quickly. It is amazing what God will do when we cooperate with what He is doing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 30, 2011)

All praise to God.

It's been a long journey for you.  Life changing.

Would you wish the last few months away???????


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 30, 2011)

What a great testimony!  Reminds me of the verse:
"The trial of your faith...  more precious than gold"  !


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 30, 2011)

God is great! 
No doubt!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 31, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> All praise to God.
> 
> It's been a long journey for you.  Life changing.
> 
> Would you wish the last few months away???????



Ronnie,
The answer is no I wouldn't. The pain and time in bed were nothing compared to the lessons and blessings God reigned down upon my family and I. The testimony I can share and the way my life was changed spiritually was worth every broken bone!
Plus the opportunity to watch our Christian community rally around us as scripture teaches was simply amazing!
If God willed it, I'd go through it all again if I could grow as much again as I have through this trial.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 31, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Ronnie,
> The answer is no I wouldn't. The pain and time in bed were nothing compared to the lessons and blessings God reigned down upon my family and I. The testimony I can share and the way my life was changed spiritually was worth every broken bone!
> Plus the opportunity to watch our Christian community rally around us as scripture teaches was simply amazing!
> If God willed it, I'd go through it all again if I could grow as much again as I have through this trial.



It's really something how that always happens in the life of a godly person and family.
I imagine there were moments, there in the bed, that you asked questions of God you had never asked before.  Wondering how this managed to happen to you.
But as the family grows closer together, as they give their love and as you receive their love, God becomes an even stronger presence in everyone's lives.

That's just the way it goes.


----------

